# Hario, Cheap as chips!



## tcr4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

Ive just ordered a brand new Hario MSS-1B grinder.. I think!

I cant afford an electric one yet, and also space is an issue, as our work surfaces arent huge. So I was looking around for a manual grinder with good reviews, the Porlex and Hario seemed the top 2.

Whilst browsing ebay, I came across a badly listed "coffee mill ceramic slim".

Upon opening the page, it appears to be a Hario MSS-1B, although the picture is pretty poor. It is definelty branded Hario, and the box is all written in Japanese.

I bought it anyway, for the pricely sum of £7.50 posted!

Here is the link if anyone else is interested, they have more than 1 it says on the listing.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/140917238073

I'll see what arrives next week! Just need some fresh beans now.


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

Good find. At that price it's well worth a punt so I've ordered one to keep in the office (if it works well) enabling me to take the Porlex Mini home and stick in my travelling kit.

Steve.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Just along the road from me so will go pick one up. Bargain.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

The seller is dropping mine off tonight at 6. Will let you all know how it is then.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tcr4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

Nice one. I should be on commission!

Wonder why they have so many and are so cheap?


----------



## Pablo (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks







Glass on my Skerton has two large chips at the neck so this is ideal!

Won't be long before they're all gone!


----------



## Pablo (Mar 19, 2011)

All gone now. It's a shame we don't know if they're perfect otherwise we could have bought a few and sold them here at cost.


----------



## Lynx (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks for that, ordered one myself. Recently bought an IberitalMC2, but this will be great for travelling etc. Bargain

ps down to two at 15.52 Friday 15th Feb


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Just got mine and the number of available changed from 4 to 0. I'm pretty happy about it.


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

tcr4x4 said:


> Wonder why they have so many and are so cheap?


Perhaps Jason will find out when his is delivered, I'm sure he'll be dying to ask the same question.

Steve.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I will ask and will ask if she can get more, or even anything else coffee related. Haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Great little unit, never used a hand grinder before but doesn't take to long to grind, also it's adjustable.

It's tagged as a Hario MMS-1B, box and instructions are in Japanese but its very easy to work out how it works.

I think everyone who bought at £7.50 inc will be very happy at the bargain.

The seller couldn't believe how quickly 21 went.

He said its quite possible he's getting more and he's going to keep in touch for anything else coffee related.

He was quite coy about where he got them which is understandable as he probably thought I might have undercut him. Haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tcr4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

Awesome, probably be listed 5x the price next time!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Nice bargain there, congrats to those who bought them.

My Skerton from Has Bean came with Japanese instructions too, so there isn't a different export set and you aren't missing anything


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

That's got to be below wholesale price.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Jason1wood said:


> He was quite coy about where he got them which is understandable as he probably thought I might have undercut him. Haha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At this price? I wouldn't be surprised at all if they were gained in a less than legal manner.

£5 is just too cheap for everyone one along the supply line to have got the right slice of the pie.


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm jealous. Wouldn't mind a hand grinder has anyone tried OE for a bulk UK order of lidos?


----------



## Lynx (Jan 17, 2013)

Looking foreward to receiving mine soon, ordered yesterday afternoon, got mail from seller this morning as posted. Yippee can grind my own beans for my french press whilst on holiday in March. Lets hope were not inadvertantly funding coffee terrorists. Wonder if there were also any freshly roasted Nicaraguan coffee beans off the back of the wagon lol.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Callum, I'm not using mine as don't have any other facility for coffee other than my espresso maker, only bought it incase i was to try aeropress etc but wont for a while. so I'd happily let you have mine for cost as you done me a favour with the Noneutral cups.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pablo (Mar 19, 2011)

D_Evans said:


> At this price? I wouldn't be surprised at all if they were gained in a less than legal manner.
> 
> £5 is just too cheap for everyone one along the supply line to have got the right slice of the pie.


I hope a van isn't light by 20 Harios!!

If it were the case, it would be a bit daft of an ebay seller with over 500 100% feedback going back 5 years to incriminate themselves so conspicuously, even to the point of visiting a buyer.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I agree Pablo, the seller was a really nice guy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Pablo said:


> I hope a van isn't light by 20 Harios!!
> 
> If it were the case, it would be a bit daft of an ebay seller with over 500 100% feedback going back 5 years to incriminate themselves so conspicuously, even to the point of visiting a buyer.


If he nicked them himself it sure would. I just think for them to be that price someone, somewhere along the line hasn't got paid... Who knows, they could have been warehouse clearance stock and I'm just a pessimist


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

Well many possibilities. could be from an auction house for insolvency. possibly the seller came to visit to try understand why this generated so much interest.

I need to thank for the shout out because I managed to fetch a couple


----------



## tcr4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

Mine just arrived. Is bought some fresh beans yesterday too, so I know what my afternoon entails!


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

Mine arrived this morning too and I have to say it's the best deal I've snagged in a good long time. Chuffed to bits.

Wonder if he could get hold of a Fracino Heavenly at similar discounts?









Steve.


----------



## tcr4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

Well, first attempt, didnt go too well!

I tried it on about 4 clicks from fully closed. It looked to course to my untrained eye, so I put the grounds in again and went for 1 click... Bad move.

Completely choked the machine.

So I dumped that lot and tried again on 3 clicks.. Seemed to pour better, but using the scales to get about 21g of liquid from 14g grounds yielded a rather sour and disgusting shot with little to no crema at all..

Think I need a lot more practice at this!

Hopefully my unpressurised basket will arrive tomorrow, so I can dump the pressured on and really start working on getting things dialled in and maybe get something resembling a drinkable shot.


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Keep us posted as I'll probably be using the Harrio to grind for a Gaggia Classic as well.


----------



## Lynx (Jan 17, 2013)

Mine ordered friday afternoon, arrived today, will try a grind for french press tommorrow morning. A youtube video suggested two clicks from fully open.


----------



## tcr4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

Tried 3 clicks from fully closed and seemed to pour ok. I've given up trying the shot as is, I made myself an Americano and the wife a latte. Mine tasted fine and she seemed to like hers too.

Still waiting on my VST basket to arrive so I can start timing more efficiently.

Certainly gives the old bingo wings a workout hand grinding two 14g portions.


----------

